# Topics > Robotics > Bio-inspired robotics >  Living Machines, International Conference on Biomimetic and Biohybrid Systems

## Airicist

Website - livingmachinesconference.eu

Living Machines 2018 - Paris, France, July 16-19, 2018

Living Machines 2017 - Stanford University, Stanford, California, USA, July 25-28, 2017

Living Machines 2016 - Dynamic Earth, Edinburgh, Scotland, July 19-22, 2016

----------

